# YouTube is closing game hacking channels



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, that sucks. I think we'll lose quite a few great and informative videos. Especially if that includes cheats and mods.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh snap. This also applies to cracks as well it seems.


----------



## Sono (Nov 10, 2018)

This is totally awful... as someone who likes to shack stuff (from Terraria to low-level 3DS stuff) I find this highly depressing.

Speaking of which, someone should archive Voksi's channel at this point because I'm running out of space :/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 10, 2018)

So no more garry's mod videos?


----------



## SS4 (Nov 10, 2018)

I think its a bit extreme, but thats the world we live in nowadays . . .


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 10, 2018)

To what end though?  If someone uploads footage of single player GTA with mods to fly around and look like Iron Man or whatever, does that fall under this umbrella?  Because that kind of modding literally hurts no one, there definitely is a distinction to be made.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sono said:


> Speaking of which, someone should archive Voksi's channel at this point because I'm running out of space :/



The PC scene is really missing Voksi now 

Hopefully people will move to other video sharing sites, Skullator was close to getting his channel suspended recently and I'm concerned it will now.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 10, 2018)

garyopa said:


> *Both @GuidedHacking and CheatTheGame's channels are gone since yesterday, and more getting banned today!*
> View attachment 149096​
> Recently, you must have heard on the 'net by now about Rockstar cracking down on people making GTA V Game mods/cheats, going as far as raiding their homes with police and dragging them into court, but now it seems YouTube has decided to start cracking down on any channel that has videos 'showing' people how to use programs like x64dg to make 'game cheats' or 'mods' and flat out terminating all their videos, channel itself, and does not look like YT is going to backdown on this latest enforcement actions, refusing so far to listen to the growing backlash on social media over their Dalek-like actions!
> 
> ...


Circumvention of Technologies complaint? Mother fuckers, google no longer showing torrents, at&t willingly accepting to police pirates, seems like a piracy crackdown is really underway. I expect a hard time for pirates on the horizon.


----------



## a9lh-1user (Nov 10, 2018)

1984 
Back again!


----------



## raxadian (Nov 10, 2018)

So can they move the stuff to dailymotion or Youtube outright deleted the videos so they have no access to them?

Or try using Google Drive to store the videos and password protect them in rar files...


----------



## tpax (Nov 10, 2018)

This is why we need decentralized, future proof solutions. With Google literally being the INTERNET right now, the end of every free thinker is as close as one could imagine.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 10, 2018)

NOOOOOO!!!! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE MY JACK SORELL AWAY FROM ME!!!!


----------



## aaronz77 (Nov 10, 2018)

Good luck adding that whack-a-mole crap to your list of No No's YouTube..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So no more garry's mod videos?


And what about Minecraft ?? 

90% of those videos involve 'modded' versions of this game


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 10, 2018)

All I can say is... This is a waste of resources. GG, YouTube.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 10, 2018)

Again, dailymotion is gonna get very popular all of sudden. Unless they start to play wack a mole there too.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 10, 2018)

I heard on a report card that 60% of the entire catalog of Minecraft Videos are by MCAP. That's how "great' the YT community is! 
I think VIMEO or SafeShare will be popular


----------



## Itzumi (Nov 10, 2018)

Well things just keep going downhill don't they?


----------



## VitaType (Nov 10, 2018)

Hm. People have problems 
(Yes it was totaly needed to write this post...)


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yet you still see reaction channels reacting to Music Videos/Other Youtuber’s content without permission and they can’t focus on that first. What a mess indeed


----------



## ShonenJump (Nov 10, 2018)

wow just fucking wow, YouTube has more problems with big youtubers getting trending with shitty videos and those assholes lurking kids with inappropriate stuff and they get a free pass.


----------



## Frexxos (Nov 10, 2018)

I dont like the way this is going... first it starts with mod videos... what will be next? Bad reviews also blocked?
This is so wrong in may ways!


----------



## ferret7463 (Nov 10, 2018)

i warn people about this when they cheered Alex Jones being banned, it will continue till ALL are silenced.....


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 10, 2018)

"When we say circumvention of technological measures, we’re referring to tools that allow users to evade a software’s licensing protocol. This can mean serial numbers, keygens, passwords, *and other methods to hack software or games*."

So, videos of ROM hacks?  Videos of that awesome Castlevania TC of Doom that link to where to d/l it?  Ways to hack the NES Mini to play other games?  That awesome tool to backup gameboy games with sound using an input based arbitrary code execution?  Simply telling people you can use a lakka image to boot off the sd slot in a Super Retro-Cade?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 10, 2018)

Now if only they could fix compilation channels...


----------



## ferret7463 (Nov 10, 2018)

we need to find alternative sites that don't give a crap about the big companies.


----------



## Maq47 (Nov 10, 2018)

ferret7463 said:


> we need to find alternative sites that don't give a crap about the big companies.


Like this one? /s


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

Might sounds like a noob question but I have to ask it
If Youtube is raiding such channel,
will they also raid game modding channel?
like rom hacking or such...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 10, 2018)

YouTube is getting more broken by the day. Shitty videos get recommended to everyone, and YouTube goes after hacking channels. Sometimes it hurts me just to use their platform anymore.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Nov 10, 2018)

That's nice. YouTube, and by extension Google, is going the way of the dodo faster than anyone could ever have hoped for. Now the question remains which other tyrants will take their place.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Nov 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Might sounds like a noob question but I have to ask it
> If Youtube is raiding such channel,
> will they also raid game modding channel?
> like rom hacking or such...



probably, it looks like You tube has decided to take action it self and not wait for others to complain, in Skullators case Nitendo to complain


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 10, 2018)

Gaming is going downhill in many ways
-micro transactions
-console gamers being charged to play online while pc is free
-loot boxes in our games instead of unlocking items the traditional way (I don’t need to tap a box to be informed I’ve got a new item)
-Nintendo joining in and poisoning the gaming world with a poor paid online service
-& now this
If you like anything these days you better be willing to pay monthly for any interest you have, disgraceful


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> probably, it looks like You tube has decided to take action it self and not wait for others to complain



damn


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 10, 2018)

The DMCA needs repealed immediately. "Circumvention of technology" is the most bullshit thing there is. A mass rebellion is the only way. Take their "proprietary" information and propagate it far and wide, steal company secrets and sell them to their competitors. Create mass upload bots that upload all the removed videos to many hosts at once, and multiple copies.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Nov 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> damn



I know the video was about copyright strikes and Skullator said in his defence it was equivalent to rooting a phone and You tube removed the strikes but with this happening now where will you tube draw the line on their kull ?


----------



## Viri (Nov 10, 2018)

ShonenJump said:


> wow just fucking wow, YouTube has more problems with big youtubers getting trending with shitty videos and those assholes lurking kids with inappropriate stuff and they get a free pass.


Mean while, Queer Kid Stuff is still up and alive on Youtube, teaching 5 and 6 year olds about consent.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 10, 2018)

Yet they still let full albums of music on there.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2018)

Yeah, this all going to eventually backfire.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Gaming is going downhill in many ways
> -micro transactions
> -console gamers being charged to play online while pc is free
> -loot boxes in our games instead of unlocking items the traditional way (I don’t need to tap a box to be informed I’ve got a new item)
> ...


This, unfortunately. . . .


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 10, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Gaming is going downhill in many ways
> -micro transactions
> -console gamers being charged to play online while pc is free
> -loot boxes in our games instead of unlocking items the traditional way (I don’t need to tap a box to be informed I’ve got a new item)
> ...



This will not have a big effect on gaming, unless Google (who also owns Youtube) decides to remove results from Google searches about hacking people will still find ways to do it. Youtube started in 2005 and there was hacking tutorials on the internet long before then. I can't remember the last time I've used a Youtube video to help me hack something. As long as there's sites like these nothing will change as it's not like 100% of the gaming population even cares about hacks, maybe 15%.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> This will not have a big effect on gaming, unless Google (who also owns Youtube) decides to remove results from Google searches about hacking people will still find ways to do it. Youtube started in 2005 and there was hacking tutorials on the internet long before then. I can't remember the last time I've used a Youtube video to help me hack something. I think it was to fix my RROD 360 in like 2009.


theyll change crack/hack to another word
lets see...
what could it be...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 10, 2018)

Like I already lost my network partnership b/c of the new BS requirements, now they want to eliminate mod play? Its like YouTube is becoming Thanos towards content creators


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm glad about it.
Video tuts are dangerous.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'm glad about it.
> Video tuts are dangerous.



Can't count how many times someone comes on here and needs help because they watched an outdated Youtube video on how to do something with their console that screwed it up.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Nov 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'm glad about it.
> Video tuts are dangerous.



not from people you can trust, I've done my kids Vita, Switch and WII U from watching Skullators video tuts


----------



## nero99 (Nov 10, 2018)

They take away hacking and cheating channels, so someone patches their switch app to work on banned switch units on -snip-


----------



## zoogie (Nov 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'm glad about it.
> Video tuts are dangerous.


Smealum's 3Xc3 vids can be taken down with the same legal pretext.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2018)

Piracy related content I can understand but cheats? How is digging in RAM Circumvention of Technologies?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Piracy related content I can understand but cheats? How is digging in RAM Circumvention of Technologies?


ikr
no more kaching
no more motherlode


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 10, 2018)

Another reason to either go to safe share or wait for something new from the makers of vid.me!


----------



## BiPoLaR (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to the age of internet censorship!  Fugging scumbags...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

BiPoLaR said:


> Welcome to the age of internet censorship!  Fugging scumbags...


soon, gbatemp will have no choices but to censor console hacking stuff here 
or worse... warez...


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Nov 10, 2018)

Their platform, their rules.


WiiUBricker said:


> Piracy related content I can understand but cheats? How is digging in RAM Circumvention of Technologies?


Wasn't there some noise about being able to access otherwise paid content in the new Assassin's Creed game? Probably has something to do with that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

Ah Google, being the pusillanimous DRM ass kissing company as always.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if all the fake stuff with viruses and surveys won't even be taken down.

They don't even care about those it seems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if all the fake stuff with viruses and surveys won't even be taken down.
> 
> They don't even care about those it seems.



Sadly, no, I'm sure those will be unaffected. 

Screw DRM and DMCA


----------



## bluhacks (Nov 10, 2018)

This sucks, there's many videos of modding consoles and games that interested me 
Too bad YouTube is the biggest video sharing site, no good alternatives for this


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 10, 2018)

Modding != cheating (crapping actually) the games. That's a misconception.

I don't like cheaters/cheating on the games I play (that's why I'm not interested on online play, that's flooded with cheaters).

But do like modding the games to provide content that would not be possible on any other way.


----------



## Viri (Nov 10, 2018)

ferret7463 said:


> i warn people about this when they cheered Alex Jones being banned, it will continue till ALL are silenced.....


I never cheered it. I don't even like Alex Jones, and believe he's fucking bat shit insane. But I don't believe he should have been booted off social media. But hey, they're private companies, so they can do whatever they want. And yeah, I do agree. I find it laughable that people believe that they'll stop at Alex Jones.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

raxadian said:


> Again, dailymotion is gonna get very popular all of sudden. Unless they start to play wack a mole there too.


If we use it, that is. if I were a content creator I would move. Infact I've been considering starting a blog for some time and already decided if I do, I won't use YouTube due to all the drama that goes on there


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 10, 2018)

bluhacks said:


> This sucks, there's many videos of modding consoles and games that interested me
> Too bad YouTube is the biggest video sharing site, no good alternatives for this


Pssst: safeshare, vimeo and the I2P network.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Pssst: safeshare, vimeo and the I2P network.


dont forget dailymotion
I don'T use it at all, but still, apparently, it was a big player years ago


----------



## zeveroth (Nov 10, 2018)

While that sucks for those who made the videos, and those whom watched them, there will always be another site to get them.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 10, 2018)

Fuck, rip all people that asked me a tutorial on how I changed New Leaf's title screen on a dumb vid I made xD


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Nov 10, 2018)

Welp, this sucks. Where will I get all my Newer Plus updates now?


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 10, 2018)

any game recorded using a cheat or mod will be banned then. Definitely a dalek move. Google will probably start censoring their search engine for hacks and mods. Enjoy these things while you can. Big brother is on the move.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2018)

since when have mods been "circumvention of technologies"? They are neither illegal nor circumventing anything. And tutorials for how to make mods are not teaching someone how to "circumvent technology" either. It's not like they're teaching you how to pirate games or how to mod a console to get free games either. They are legal tutorials on how to do legal things. fuck off youtube.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 10, 2018)

CONTACT YOUTUBE DIRECTLY! Make them hear us! Either via Facebook, Twitter, direct E-mail to the admins, or Youtube Personal Message!


Captain_N said:


> any game recorded using a cheat or mod will be banned then. Definitely a dalek move. Google will probably start censoring their search engine for hacks and mods. Enjoy these things while you can. Big brother is on the move.


Good thing I also use Bing, Yahoo,  and DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 10, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> CONTACT YOUTUBE DIRECTLY! Make
> 
> Good thing I also use Bing, Yahoo,  and DuckDuckGo.



Yep, i have noticed since 2016 they been censoring torrents


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 10, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Yep, i have noticed since 2016 they been censoring torrents


Google for sure and maybe also Yahoo.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, they might as well just change their name to SJWTube, or CensorTube. It's not a good platform anymore with all this censorship.


----------



## Crimson Cuttlefish (Nov 10, 2018)

Holy shit, YouTube fucking over fans?!
...what else is new?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 10, 2018)

Hm, good thing I've been archiving YouTube videos I like because sooner or later they'd get removed. This is an example.

With the 5TB HDD I bought I have plenty of space.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Hm, good thing I've been archiving YouTube videos I like because sooner or later they'd get removed. This is an example.
> 
> With the 5TB HDD I bought I have plenty of space.


we will need your help when GBATemp will launch their own video sharing server


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2018)

SomeKindOfUsername said:


> Wasn't there some noise about being able to access otherwise paid content in the new Assassin's Creed game? Probably has something to do with that.


Then they probably shouldn’t put paid content in RAM when the user doesn’t have permission to access that content.


----------



## Dread88 (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, dame first it was the conspiracy channels now the modding channels youtube needs to claim down what is next my grams knitting channel because she curses here and there it's almost like they're trying to make youtube a safe space lol or appeal to the giant game corporations who knows I don't anymore.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 11, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Piracy related content I can understand but cheats? How is digging in RAM Circumvention of Technologies?


It's not. Modern law is written in such a way that it's trivial for any scummy lawyer to use clever wordplay to change the definition of a law so that it can apply to any possible situation. Laws like the DMCA offer the average person zero protection from complete overreach of corporations and government. What a world we live in where corporations not only get to write these laws, but they have the privilege of enforcing them too, even worldwide, and even in countries where they have no official market or legal presence.


----------



## XDel (Nov 11, 2018)

So long as it is not taking down any actual MOD content that is useful, such as those found on DOOM MoD Madness (Icarus Liv3s) and the like.


----------



## LoganK93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well, there goes Kaze and Skelux's channels too. Anyone know where else they are active? Seems like they had basically shifted to just YouTube lately, especially Kaze. Guy has a new Mario 64 hack fucking weekly.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 11, 2018)

This is really saddening and upsetting me...
After a long break I was collecting ideas on re-inventing my channel. Got FaceRig, someone to help me with a new Avatar, was about to buy a mic and cam. Got an eye-tracking device to demonstrate eye-tracking controls with Dolphin and later on the Switch if I get things to work there


----------



## LoganK93 (Nov 11, 2018)

CosmoCortney said:


> This is really saddening and upsetting me...
> After a long break I was collecting ideas on re-inventing my channel. Got FaceRig, someone to help me with a new Avatar, was about to buy a mic and cam. Got an eye-tracking device to demonstrate eye-tracking controls with Dolphin and later on the Switch if I get things to work there


Hey, don't worry. If it keeps getting worse, a new place for you will rise up. I've seen a lot of stuff happen, and while things are definitely headed in a dark direction, there will always be a way for us to make our voices heard. Sure, YT is the biggest thing right now,and like most things that get too big, it will eventually fall, or censor all of the people who made them great to begin with and people will move on.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 11, 2018)

Youtube is becoming another cable tv outlet. Youtube started going downhill ever since they took off the 5 star rating system for the videos. All the shitty marketing and propaganda videos would have 1 star rating and nobody would even click on them. Now you don't know how bad a video is until after you've clicked on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2018)

This is terrible for me, literally the only reason I stream to youtube over other platforms (like twitch) is because I can stream myself cheating. I'm an active member in a communities where cheaters verse other cheaters, its not disruptive of people trying to play the game legitimately as we have our own servers. You can argue the ethics of cheating all you want but we should still be allowed to create our content just like anyone else.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 11, 2018)

Sucks for people who like to cheat I guess, although I'm sure there are plenty of other resources out there for them.


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 11, 2018)

...So they take down game mod and hack videos when those awful Elsa Gate still run rampant?


----------



## TheZander (Nov 11, 2018)

This makes sense to me first off watching tool assisted speedruns always make me feel like an inadequate gamer. I cannot wall jump like the pros and kick off ledges. Another thing, cheats used to take a little time to find you had to search for them kids posting videos exclaiming the cheats they found and going on is not cool. You got to be cool with stuff and kids can't be cool they shouldn't tell you the cheat codes. Frankly as a whole YouTube needs more rules and regulations. This is another reason i am so satisfied with betbet neutrality being changed because maybe it's because if that that changes like this are so easy


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> ...So they take down game mod and hack videos when those awful Elsa Gate still run rampant?


Oh god, don't start me with this plague.
Autoplay is ruined because of those.


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 11, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Hm, good thing I've been archiving YouTube videos I like because sooner or later they'd get removed. This is an example.
> 
> With the 5TB HDD I bought I have plenty of space.



True boss right here. The cloud does not last very long. People act like the stuff on the net will always be there.... I bought a 4TB for a file server. Lots of roms/tv shows/movies and apps. I have it backed up to a bunch of blu ray BD-R 25gb discs


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 11, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> True boss right here. The cloud does not last very long. People act like the stuff on the net will always be there.... I bought a 4TB for a file server. Lots of roms/tv shows/movies and apps. I have it backed up to a bunch of blu ray BD-R 25gb discs


That's why people need to propagate this shit. Spread it around so far no one will ever be able to remove every trace of it.


----------



## grey72 (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone wanna make a thread listing decent hacking/modding channels on the EoF? I'm thinking of archiving some good videos before they're gone


----------



## Dominator211 (Nov 11, 2018)

rockstar and Nintendo would get along, wouldn't they? this is sad. so so sad. what happened to Youtube Broadcast yourself'


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 11, 2018)

Lol, perfect time for GBATemp to become the biggest resource of Video game hacks and mods, with its own video service.

GBATemp Video


----------



## Taffy (Nov 11, 2018)

king_leo said:


> This is terrible for me, literally the only reason I stream to youtube over other platforms (like twitch) is because I can stream myself cheating. I'm an active member in a communities where cheaters verse other cheaters, its not disruptive of people trying to play the game legitimately as we have our own servers. You can argue the ethics of cheating all you want but we should still be allowed to create our content just like anyone else.



Cheaters vs cheaters? So infinty items light-speed mario kart? My god, I'd pay to watch that. And then a regular player/really good one beating the cheaters? Take my money



TheZander said:


> This makes sense to me first off watching tool assisted speedruns always make me feel like an inadequate gamer. I cannot wall jump like the pros and kick off ledges. Another thing, cheats used to take a little time to find you had to search for them kids posting videos exclaiming the cheats they found and going on is not cool. You got to be cool with stuff and kids can't be cool they shouldn't tell you the cheat codes. Frankly as a whole YouTube needs more rules and regulations. This is another reason i am so satisfied with betbet neutrality being changed because maybe it's because if that that changes like this are so easy



My sarcasm detector is going off. I think? Idk

Game cheats are fun. Or at least, I enjoy sifting through 5-level pointers and disecting assembly to make games do things they shouldn't normally do. But I'm probably pushing the definition of "cheating" here lol. I'd gladly share every cheat table I have if I could polish them up a bit.


----------



## Obveron (Nov 11, 2018)

I dont understand why Google feels legally compelled to remove hacking videos.   Even if circumvention of technology is itself a crime, which is arguable, posting how-to videos on the topic is 100% legal.
I believe free speech needs some ethical limits, like copyright infringement, spreading hatred or violence should be red lines.  But tutorials on hacking is just sharing technological knowledge, essentially broadening education and freedom at its core.  

It seems a bit hypocritical that Google is pro net neutrality but they also censor hacking videos.   Which makes it obvious that Google is only pro net neutrality for financial reasons and not the ethical reasons they've preached.  They want ISPs to be legally obliged to leave the internet fair and open, but google's own web services are filtered as they choose.


----------



## Plstic (Nov 11, 2018)

gamefan5 said:


> Lol, perfect time for GBATemp to become the biggest resource of Video game hacks and mods, with its own video service.
> 
> GBATemp Video


That could be a thing. we already have filetrip.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 11, 2018)

LoganK93 said:


> Well, there goes Kaze and Skelux's channels too. Anyone know where else they are active? Seems like they had basically shifted to just YouTube lately, especially Kaze. Guy has a new Mario 64 hack fucking weekly.


Are you sure they got terminated? I can see them just fine.



gamefan5 said:


> Lol, perfect time for GBATemp to become the biggest resource of Video game hacks and mods, with its own video service.
> 
> GBATemp Video


Alternatively, you could call it:
GBATube
TempTube
GBAVid


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 11, 2018)

Wait... ppl need YouTube to cheat? I mean we have dedicated sites that focus on cheat engine and trainers including this one which btw 90% of the video tuts come from here. This isn't the end of the world in that regard, we just wont be getting the precious views for showcasing them


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 11, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Gaming is going downhill in many ways
> -micro transactions
> -console gamers being charged to play online while pc is free
> -loot boxes in our games instead of unlocking items the traditional way (I don’t need to tap a box to be informed I’ve got a new item)
> ...


Wow! Your hobby is painting? Well you're gonna have to buy more paint, maybe open the loot boxes for the type of paint you get every monthly subscription! We will remove any bad reviews or showcases of coupon codes...


----------



## Maximilious (Nov 11, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Youtube is becoming another cable tv outlet. Youtube started going downhill ever since they took off the 5 star rating system for the videos. All the shitty marketing and propaganda videos would have 1 star rating and nobody would even click on them. Now you don't know how bad a video is until after you've clicked on it.



HEY GUYS - SELFLESS PLUG HERE!! BE SURE TO BASH THAT SUBSCRIBE BUTTOOOOOONNNNNN AND MULTI-CLICK MY VIDZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

Google: "But muh DMCA compliance!" 

Please.  Bunch of sellouts.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2018)

Plstic said:


> That could be a thing. we already have filetrip.


That wouldn't be relliable considering Filetrip runs on dial-up speed.


----------



## Viri (Nov 11, 2018)

TheZander said:


> This makes sense to me first off watching tool assisted speedruns always make me feel like an inadequate gamer


Wait, they're taking down TAS videos too? I love watching those when I'm bored. 



Spoiler


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow! This is truly sad. How is this any different from burning books back in the day. 

These videos are educational. You can get a lot of information from these things.
I guess youtube will be full of TikTok, Logan, and Kardashians now.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 11, 2018)

So, stuff like Vinesauce, boundary break, Kaze's Mario 64 stuff, ANYTHING related to modding is getting the bucked on youtube?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> So, stuff like Vinesauce, boundary break, Kaze's Mario 64 stuff, ANYTHING related to modding is getting the bucked on youtube?



I doubt it, because they're not actually showing people how it's done, or any links to what they use.


----------



## garyopa (Nov 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I doubt it, because they're not actually showing people how it's done, or any links to what they use.



Yes, so far this crackdown is limited to channels that 'show' people how to do 'cheats or mods' or use programs to make them, those that just video/play yourself using mod/cheat is ok, but if you 'teach' the viewer how to re-create it you are in big trouble!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Yes, so far this crackdown is limited to channels that 'show' people how to do 'cheats or mods' or use programs to make them, those that just video/play yourself using mod/cheat is ok, but if you 'teach' the viewer how to re-create it you are in big trouble!



Good thing for me that I don't post those videos, so AFAIK, I should be fine. That being said, this is nothing but a dick move IMO.


----------



## CORE (Nov 11, 2018)

No More Game Enhancers.
No More Cheats Codes or Hacks.
No More Mods.

But you have to pay for costumes which should be unlockable usually by playing a game especially when it already on disc or embedded in the ROM or Archive or Executable and the access has been deliberately broken so the company can put the squeeze on you to unlock DLC already there.

So no you cant be allowed to make your own simple mods because of potentially making something better or damn unlocking things you payed for but are being manipulated into paying extra to unlock it.

I just bought a 8K 88" OLED TV it can do this and that and such a clear picture and so crisp is the sound but guess what it needs a remote.  no problem just spend another such and such for it.

WTF U ON ABOUT why is it not in the f***ing box.  I payed for it.

oh we could not fit it in and you bought the TV not the remote we where generous enough to give you a free box.

Basically consumers and peeps in general are being F***ed and this bullshit from Rockstar and UTube is unacceptable.

This is another reason why I prefer older games when they where GAMES and FUN now all we have is Authoritarian Shit and political Correct nonsense everywhere.

There is only so much you can back something into a corner before it lashes out and I look forward to it.


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 11, 2018)

Censortube. When the internet becomes more and more corporate and less and less free bending more towards the will of companies and less towards the general user


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

Screw censorship yet again. Ray Bradbury was right.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Makes me wonder if the game companies MS, Sony, Nintendo requested this, because I don't see why Youtube would really care otherwise.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 11, 2018)

Youtube continues down a dark path it started going down years ago. This is frustrating and depressing.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 11, 2018)

It should be called Youtubewhatweletyoutube


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 11, 2018)

So? Just because you want to see a tutorial on modding an outdated console, it gets taken down?
This is true bullshit.


----------



## smilodon (Nov 11, 2018)

That is sad but understandable. I don't think a company like to see a way to cheat, exploit or pirate their games on the same site they use to promote it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 11, 2018)

Most people here can be happy for not living in the EU. Article 13 is going to ruin youtube even more. Things like gameplay videos wont even be possible anymore.


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 11, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Most people here can be happy for not living in the EU. Article 13 is going to ruin youtube even more. Things like gameplay videos wont even be possible anymore.


It's not enforced yet and there are no general rules yet. It still needs to go through one more voting before it can really be enforced plus there are no guidlines set just yet. Let's wait with the pitchforks till guidlines are set because now it can go all ways and we just don't know yet so no need to instantly use the worst case scenario as a base. What you just set is a presumption because we just don't know yet what the guidlines are going to be.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2018)

Everyone should move to either Dailymotion or Vimeo, really. Ever since Google bought YouTube that it went downhill. I can't even watch 720p30fps videos without it lagging in-browser, so I have to use SVPtube to watch them on mpv.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2018)

Not the first time this happened, indeed GBAtemp even had troubles some years ago when Costello and Shaun made and hosted a video on youtube on installing a Wii mod chip (this would have been pre cut pin d2b for an idea of the timeframe).

Keep digging the hole there lads.



Noctosphere said:


> we will need your help when GBATemp will launch their own video sharing server


There already is one and has been for years. It is called filetrip.



Viri said:


> I never cheered it. I don't even like Alex Jones, and believe he's fucking bat shit insane. But I don't believe he should have been booted off social media. But hey, they're private companies, so they can do whatever they want. And yeah, I do agree. I find it laughable that people believe that they'll stop at Alex Jones.


If you want to go a bit nebulous then you can accuse them of standing for nothing or standing for lesser principles.
Slightly less nebulous is for US law there is a distinction between carrier and publisher. The latter curates, the former just transmits but gains itself protections in doing so.



grey72 said:


> Anyone wanna make a thread listing decent hacking/modding channels on the EoF? I'm thinking of archiving some good videos before they're gone


Despite video making and ROM hacking being things I enjoy and have some skill in I never found a way to make compelling hacking contents, or indeed contents all that useful compared to a text and video guide. Some things get easier to demonstrate (watch OAM update in real time next to the resulting video screen -- so much more obvious than static shots) but as a general rule I am not sure. That is more for console/game hacking. I have seen some good stuff for PC, though it will typically be less worked examples of olldbg and more long form talks given at hacker conferences.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Nov 11, 2018)

YT is panicking over another adpocalypse, always bout the moneyz as ussual


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 11, 2018)

This is what it took to get Nintendo to agree to let YouTube be a switch app. Congrats YouTube addicts, you have single handily destroyed YouTube.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 11, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It's not enforced yet and there are no general rules yet. It still needs to go through one more voting before it can really be enforced plus there are no guidlines set just yet. Let's wait with the pitchforks till guidlines are set because now it can go all ways and we just don't know yet so no need to instantly use the worst case scenario as a base. What you just set is a presumption because we just don't know yet what the guidlines are going to be.


I never said its enforced yet. They've been talking about this for a while now.


----------



## DCG (Nov 11, 2018)

You know what would be a valid tactic?
Flagg medium/larger sized youtubers like Jacksepticeye (I found the gta5 hook trough him at the time).
It will have them running to their larger sized friends, who'll contact youtube staff to reinstate their videos/channel.
That hypocrisy we can use as a attack vector for other folks.

And with the censorship of Alex jones I keep reading "muh private company", google is a monolith which you basically can't avoid if you want to do stuff like video hosting (with a large world wide user base)  and discoverability of a website.
So there should be rules in place that they don't fuck over a population that they just don't like.
I bet you could find a bunch of other/left wing conspiracy theorists in a matter of minutes which are still online.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2018)

my wii hacking vids are still up...for now


----------



## PypeBros (Nov 11, 2018)

Peertube to the rescue ?


----------



## grey72 (Nov 11, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Despite video making and ROM hacking being things I enjoy and have some skill in I never found a way to make compelling hacking contents, or indeed contents all that useful compared to a text and video guide. Some things get easier to demonstrate (watch OAM update in real time next to the resulting video screen -- so much more obvious than static shots) but as a general rule I am not sure. That is more for console/game hacking. I have seen some good stuff for PC, though it will typically be less worked examples of olldbg and more long form talks given at hacker conferences.


Yeah, launching payloads and button prompts are nuch better to understand by watching a video. And I want to keep a few of those vids around, and probably some mod Tut's for Terraria and stuff. Anyone know good channels? The quality of a single channel seems consistent across videos


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 11, 2018)

oh my gosh, this is so horrible. I really love looking at those graphic mods.


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 11, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> This is what it took to get Nintendo to agree to let YouTube be a switch app. Congrats YouTube addicts, you have single handily destroyed YouTube.


Nah, YouTube has been going downhill way before that. This is just the last in a list of shitstains.

Anyways, their statement is so vague that if they decide to actually enforce it they'd be shooting themselves in the foot, hard. Way too many popular gaming channels have made several videos about mods/hacks and big topics like speedrunning and TAS will either be severely crippled or outright banned, along with many other smaller ones like glitch hunting, cut/beta content, emulation and game preservation. Hell, even non-gaming topics might not be safe: ethical hacking and penetration testing, DIY repair (as you'd sometimes have to tamper with hardware or software with propietary products) and even chiptune artists could be affected if they interface with real consoles (as they'd have to either use flashcarts or unlicensed/modded/DIY carts, like LSDJ on a gameboy)... and the list goes on.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Nov 11, 2018)

AMAZING

Does this also mean that google will no longer publish papers on how to circumvent technology in order to force software manufacturers to patch security holes?
I mean that's the new standard, right?
I can't be that this is only to appease an industry that's, to my knowledge, the only one that gets away with consistenly shipping broken and insecure software, right?

I see why google dropped their slogan.

I wonder how computer science and engineering channels react to this.


----------



## SonyUSA (Nov 11, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Piracy related content I can understand but cheats? How is digging in RAM Circumvention of Technologies?



The supreme court ruled that it wasn't (see Galoob v Nintendo I think) in like the late 80s/early 90s so not sure what YouTubes problem is...


----------



## bipi (Nov 11, 2018)

Hope they've got a backup of all their videos, i learned A LOT from them.


----------



## Polazriz (Nov 11, 2018)

YouTube to much censorship ,


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Nov 11, 2018)

In recent years Youtube has become an absolute cesspool and very biased against the things they don't like,so this is par for the course for them.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 11, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Nah, YouTube has been going downhill way before that.



I know sarcasm doesn’t translate to text!


----------



## Filo97 (Nov 11, 2018)

What about videos that show modded content but don't actually show in them how to do it? For example, a Mario Kart mod but you don't see all the tools, just what has been changed in game.


----------



## CHEMI6DER (Nov 11, 2018)

YT is just getting worse and worse over time. Apparently the stupid "ContentID" thing wasn't enough for them to screw with all gaming-related content creators...and now they're banning hacking videos...WHICH RIGHTS DO THEY HAVE TO DO THAT!?!? Seriously, if following the logic if " videos with things that are illegal\prohibited should be banned from YT" then a lot of other non-gaming-related videos should get banned too(like one of Tom Scott's videos where he tries to break as many laws as possible). It's a sure thing people will start abandoning YT soon. Even returning to the ContentID thing, they never actually made it any good. One of my SMG1 videos got a contentid claim saying that there was a music from SM3DW, where it basically confused the remix with the original. I mean, seriously!? If you make a sting that identifies music atleast make it distinguish between the original and a remix. And my Pokemon Black video just got banned because "audio-visual content" without me being able to see what content it actually was.(And here you saw a person who does stupid LP videos in his native language on Nintendo stuff which literally nobody watches complain about how YT's contentid system is stupid) GREAT JOB, GOOGLE! LET'S RUIN A PLATFORM THAT WAS ONCE HEAVEN FOR ANYONE WANTING TO SHARE BASICALLY ANY VIDEO FOOTAGE BY JUST BANNING ALL OF THE VIDEOS. And I already have a suspicion that the same people from Google are gonna support the new european copyright law thing, so that the entire world turns into copyright hell.


----------



## Redhorse (Nov 11, 2018)

Somehow I saw this coming when YT hit the [N] Switch... but I can't help thinking... what ever happened to freedom of speech?


----------



## Tee_ (Nov 11, 2018)

They'll soon come running back when the greedy bastards realise they're losing too much of an audience. Gaming is a huge industry and is one of YouTube's biggest communities, by getting rid of us they're digging their own grave. And if they don't? Well they'll just have to make do with not having the huge amount of money and watch time we give to them. Creators will soon realise and find a better place to post their content where they're appreciated and not treated like just another number in a system.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Nov 11, 2018)

That's bullshit... there is a distinction between piracy related hacking of games to play paid games for free and modding. The latter one is done for educational purposes and to have fun with the games you bought. Yet, it looks like YouTube is confusing the two. It's a sad day to see channels like GuidedHacking deleted now, I watched some of his videos and even talked to him for a bit. I hope the affected people appeal this false suspension and get their channels back soon. YouTube is literally breaking fair use which they advertise themselves as a means to protect content creators.


----------



## burtman (Nov 11, 2018)

well it looks like someone needs to open a site like gamurbox and strike back at youtube maybe with just this kind of thing. Hey anyone wants to help on the tech end i would be happy to take on big gaming alone. The next generation will have zero freedoms if we all sit back and take it look how much has been lost in just a few years.. i know i am cancelling my subscription today.


----------



## phalk (Nov 11, 2018)

Good thing, hopefully people stop making videos to everything now and head back to WRITING guides.
Stupid videos are stupid.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2018)

burtman said:


> well it looks like someone needs to open a site like gamurbox and strike back at youtube maybe with just this kind of thing. Hey anyone wants to help on the tech end i would be happy to take on big gaming alone. The next generation will have zero freedoms if we all sit back and take it look how much has been lost in just a few years.. i know i am cancelling my subscription today.


welcome to gbatemp 
here, we have no censorship about legal stuff
such as console modding and such
The only censorship we have is about warez


----------



## CrispyCola (Nov 11, 2018)

CannonFoddr said:


> And what about Minecraft ??
> 
> 90% of those videos involve 'modded' versions of this game


A while back xTurtle's channel got terminated


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 11, 2018)

CrispyCola said:


> A while back xTurtle's channel got terminated


I think xturtle was doing way more then using forge mods.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 11, 2018)

Don't mind me, I'm here for the circlejerk.

YouTube bad but not as bad as Ea. Like this comment please.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 11, 2018)

This is pretty bad. Hoping a viable alternative appears at some point.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 11, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Don't mind me, I'm here for the circlejerk.
> 
> YouTube bad but not as bad as Ea. Like this comment please.


If you disagree, it would be nice to give a reasoned argument as to why.


----------



## enderer (Nov 11, 2018)

no dj mixes -- circumvention of technology


----------



## marazzmatika (Nov 11, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So no more garry's mod videos?


I think no. Modding right there is official and everything. Game is made for mods,even name says: "Garry's *MOD".*


----------



## orangy57 (Nov 11, 2018)

please for the love of god someone just make a good youtube alternative already

I'm sure if there was an option that wasn't clunky and full of junk (cough cough dailymotion) everyone would be eager to jump on. Youtube has been treating their community however they want to because there's no alternative. They have a monopoly on internet video and unless tons of content creators come together and jump ship to a better network, we'll all be stuck with whatever decisions youtube makes


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Nov 11, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> please for the love of god someone just make a good youtube alternative already


Unfortunately, it's not that simple. Making a good video site is expensive to run and to develop in the first place. YouTube barely goes break-even as well unlike many people think. They don't make billions in profit so for anyone else besides Google this is nearly impossible to stem nor worth it. Most content creators also get paid by YouTube, who else is able to offer that? We have to deal with their bullshit for quite some time longer.


----------



## tranceology3 (Nov 11, 2018)

Perfect example of how the internet has become too centralized. Something like Tron will be needed to allow people to freely distribute whatever content they like.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2018)

marazzmatika said:


> I think no. Modding right there is official and everything. Game is made for mods,even name says: "Garry's *MOD".*



It's from an official developer, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Axmand (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok, videos about hack, crack of pirates copies of games its ok, but MODS???, PLEASE...


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 11, 2018)

ferret7463 said:


> we need to find alternative sites that don't give a crap about the big companies.





Megadriver94 said:


> Another reason to either go to safe share or wait for something new from the makers of vid.me!


There's always been vidlii lurking in the corner


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Nov 11, 2018)

https://lbry.io (Open Source P2P youtube alternative)


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 11, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> https://lbry.io (Open Source P2P youtube alternative)


Wew I gotta check this out, is it any decent or is it just american politic videos?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> https://lbry.io (Open Source P2P youtube alternative)





Kippykip said:


> Wew I gotta check this out, is it any decent or is it just american politic videos?


Yea, by "content freedom", I hope they arent like Gab
allowing hate speech video and terrorism comunication...


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yea, by "content freedom", I hope they arent like Gab
> allowing hate speech video and terrorism comunication...


I was actually excited for gab initially because of the amount of times I've been banned on facebook and whatnot for stupid reasons. The site itself is made really well but my god the content on gab is so boring. Just american politic posts etc.
Also just tried out *LBRY*, it's not too bad actually and videos don't tend to buffer. Although it desperately needs a view count, comments, and a rating system. Found some weird YTPs on there.
I still prefer vidlii though


----------



## weatMod (Nov 12, 2018)

"Rockstar cracking down on people making GTA V Game mods/cheats, going as far as raiding their homes with police and dragging them into court,"
  these people (rockstar executive officers and developers) need to be doxxed and swatted


----------



## Kippykip (Nov 12, 2018)

weatMod said:


> "Rockstar cracking down on people making GTA V Game mods/cheats, going as far as raiding their homes with police and dragging them into court,"
> these people (rockstar executive officers and developers) need to be doxxed and swatted


ok mate calm down


----------



## weatMod (Nov 12, 2018)

tpax said:


> This is why we need decentralized, future proof solutions. With Google literally being the INTERNET right now, the end of every free thinker is as close as one could imagine.


the internet has a serious  ewww problem
 this is why we need an   Endlösung der googlefrage 
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Endlösung


----------



## CoolStarDood (Nov 12, 2018)

My opinion on cheats and mods is: if its not hindering other people's experience. im fine with it. (and if a mod contains copywriten material, the company who owns it can obviously sue them)


----------



## marazzmatika (Nov 12, 2018)

Axmand said:


> Ok, videos about hack, crack of pirates copies of games its ok, but MODS???, PLEASE...


Here comes the end of the u̶n̶i̶v̶e̶r̶s̶e̶ internet.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 12, 2018)

CoolStarDood said:


> My opinion on cheats and mods is: if its not hindering other people's experience. im fine with it. (and if a mod contains copywriten material, the company who owns it can obviously sue them)


I disagree. Epic games tried suing that one teen for making a video showing Fortnite cheats. The teen won. They went about it completely the wrong way. They made a  DMCA claim on his video instead of a ToU violation, which when he counter-claimed and restored his video, forced Epic to file a lawsuit based on copyright infringement. Now, cheats and mods by their very nature require both reverse engineering and a small portion of either copyrighted code or part of an asset or something else completley mundane. Such things (the reverse engineering for interoperability with another program, in particular) are either considered fair use under the DMCA, or he got a really smart judge and/or lawyer who knows how things in this world are supposed to work.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 12, 2018)

I hate Rockstar's games and don't really like Youtube.
Rockstar's games are all samey.

Now, messing with players that spend time with their games, devote hours to make content for them, is a crappy thing to do. Mostly, the mods make the games more interesting, and longer lasting. I can't see them loosing anything but respect from gamers.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 12, 2018)

To be honest: I'm surprised it took them so long. Youtube is a public space and had no reason to endorse or even wanted to be related to piracy. They condoned it, but as this is youtube (with more videos being uploaded than a sane man can ever hope to watch) it's more likely that the vids stayed up because there were worse videos that took priority.

On top of that: videos are admittedly a fast way to put up a guide and to watch them, but they are a pain to edit. Result: every time a hack becomes obsolete or outdated, it becomes forgotten. Sometimes the author is smart enough to edit some things in the old video, but I've seen a fair share of people that were misguided by youtube vids that were created in a time that the hack still worked.
So...on the bright side, at least the myriad of outdated hacking videos get flushed off the planet.

EDIT: I should note, though, that there are two contexts in which you can read the topic. The thread title (to me) seems to be about hacking for the purpose of circumventing any monetary means or trolling fellow online users (e.g. aimbots). Upon reading the articles, the other context comes more into view: that where videos are shut down of modifications that harm nobody. That's obviously a rather different kind, and...perhaps it's because I read it so late and everyone's busy shouting allegations rather than analysing the why, but really: I don't have a clue why rockstar is doing this...


----------



## enarky (Nov 12, 2018)

TBH, I think they're doing the community a solid with that move. Every. Single. Time. I watched a hacking related video it was pure, outdated garbage done by some kid looking for some quick ad bucks. There are plenty of great tutorials for stuff that doesn't outdate fast on Youtube, but anything related to illegal (or borderline illegal) stuff usually is outdated soon after the video finished uploading.

Good riddance, I say.


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 12, 2018)

If they are closing *pirating* channels then good


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Nov 12, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> To be honest: I'm surprised it took them so long. Youtube is a public space and had no reason to endorse or even wanted to be related to piracy. They condoned it, but as this is youtube (with more videos being uploaded than a sane man can ever hope to watch) it's more likely that the vids stayed up because there were worse videos that took priority.
> 
> On top of that: videos are admittedly a fast way to put up a guide and to watch them, but they are a pain to edit. Result: every time a hack becomes obsolete or outdated, it becomes forgotten. Sometimes the author is smart enough to edit some things in the old video, but I've seen a fair share of people that were misguided by youtube vids that were created in a time that the hack still worked.
> So...on the bright side, at least the myriad of outdated hacking videos get flushed off the planet.
> ...


^

The problem is that the explanation from youtube is very broad and not very carefully worded.



> When we say circumvention of technological measures, we’re referring to tools that allow users to evade a software’s licensing protocol.



There's a whole slew of content that would be affected, for example scientific content that explores security vulnerabilites.
A lot of these circumventions are also perfectly legal.
If they were JUST after game pirates they would say so. This is entirely a precedent set to censor content that's uncomfortable for some companies.


----------



## SaberLilly (Nov 12, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> The problem is that the explanation from youtube is very broad and not very carefully worded.



Yeah, that's their biggest problem, its so vague you don't know what's right or wrong, its like youtube wants people to leave the platform and go elsewhere


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 12, 2018)

supersonicwaffle said:


> ^
> 
> The problem is that the explanation from youtube is very broad and not very carefully worded.
> 
> ...


I would assume there's a process involved, in which they actually look at the content and see whether or not it violates their terms. So, things like cracking photoshop or cheating online in modern day games would be affected. Of course, that's just being hopeful and also assuming Google/YouTube has some care as to their content creators and viewer base.


----------



## supersonicwaffle (Nov 12, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I would assume there's a process involved, in which they actually look at the content and see whether or not it violates their terms. So, things like cracking photoshop or cheating online in modern day games would be affected. Of course, that's just being hopeful and also assuming Google/YouTube has some care as to their content creators and viewer base.



I don't agree. YouTube lives off of advertiser money and they have shown recently that they will compromise their platform to play nice with advertisers or copyright owners.

We know Apple has a huge problem with repair shops, repair videos and repair guides. Next thing you know using a tool such a screwdriver to circumvent technology such as a bolt will have your channel banned should Apple decide to run an ad campaign on YouTube.

Edit: If I understand correctly they also took down modding videos.


----------



## wiewiec (Nov 12, 2018)

If someone not share copywrited material so where is the problem? Big companies rule - like last case with Amazon... Life hates emptiness


----------



## goldensun87 (Nov 12, 2018)

Well, time to move to DuckDuckGo for searching stuff.


----------



## CrossOut (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder does this apply to game trainers as well? Also you may see a load of people get hit with strikes and takedown notices even if they did not make the software that is used to cheat?


----------



## froid_san (Nov 12, 2018)

Thats really vague... So if you upload a game with a horse with. A modded wings, or a HD texture mod or a translation mod or a mod that fixes a game or just hexediting/editing a .ini .txt game file you are screwed?


----------



## triplekiller (Nov 12, 2018)

I just wonder at this point, would it not be better, to just make a whole new Content Platform?

I mean, if Youtube really sucked as much as people are saying...
...then maybe it´s time for something better?

Silicon Valley show us your Power!


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Nov 12, 2018)

YouTube was always against piracy like cracking programs and handed out strikes if they noticed those kind of videos which usually only took a few days to happen. Why do some people think it was okay all along till now? It wasn't since forever, they only never managed to keep up with the pace of those uploads lol but the whole modding/cheating channels takedown is new.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

Hambrew said:


> NOOOOOO!!!! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE MY JACK SORELL AWAY FROM ME!!!!


ew jack sorrell
didn't he post an outdated hekate pack for switch that would ban them because it lacked the telemetry blocking features
also he claims his dads a lawyer or something lol


----------



## guily6669 (Nov 13, 2018)

God damn world of gays grrrrr...

I guess everyone will have to go all to deepweb 4 the common stuff.

The world of internet nowadays is mostly old parents that just learned what's internet and spend all day on the crap AssBook (Facebook)...


----------



## goldensun87 (Nov 13, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> God damn world of gays grrrrr...
> 
> I guess everyone will have to go all to deepweb 4 the common stuff.
> 
> The world of internet nowadays is mostly old parents that just learned what's internet and spend all day on the crap AssBook (Facebook)...


Define "old".


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2018)

Modding games aren't usually a crime. YouTube is once again being a dumbass with their decisions!


----------



## guily6669 (Nov 13, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> Define "old".


I live in a small island which is always outdated the 80s came in late 90s 4 example and nothing like US...

When I say old ppl is that not many years ago when we were on PC or console at friends houses their parents were like PC = devil, nowadays they are the ones that are mostly online on phones, tablets, laptops or whatever all day long even in the work on the crap Facebook and even playing assbook games and bragging with them self  lol...

I'm almost doing 29, but most my friends that I play with have ~35.


----------



## Grand-Master (Nov 14, 2018)

My thoughts are fuck them all, they're destroying the legacy of this people on teaching us how to really rock&roll in mods.


----------



## KHEOPS (Nov 17, 2018)

Seen here,After the closing of loveroms which must pay 12 million dollars to nintendo, rockstar attacks the mod on youtube, retrogaming videos that contain copyright music etc... I don't know where we go, but we go, the dematerialized games, I think it's time to go back to our old consoles nes ,snes,genesis,neo geo, everything that doesn't have an internet connection, the world goes crazy... I no longer recognize the world where I live, I regret the time when I exchanged my diskettes or game cassettes, under the coat, shared in a school class, not the Internet, only the paper press magazines, ah I almost regret that time.

I guess my youtube video of ghost'n ghoblins Nes, hack on switch,
 conversion arcade ,I give a link for the ips patch,I'm going to be youtube ban.
I have to stop reading pessimistic things here. (Pokemon bricked switch)
I read about it on gbatemp, all on the same day, it's too much for me right now.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sure YouTube, just let everyone keep uploading illegal music to your site and let it gain millions of views with ads on it.


----------

